# Strothers hope



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

Have any of you ladies shot the hope yet.
My daughter has been shooting the Hoyt Kobalt for the last 3 years and would like to move up. She is looking for a little more speed. We have been looking at bows for her and our local dealer said they have the hope ordered and she is going to try it but I was just curious to how it compared to bows like the Jewel and the element as far as feel and speed.
She had a 25.5dl and shoots 50lbs


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

You can check out my signature for the Allure to get an idea on speed. I'm thinking (according to some rough calculations)the Hope should be slightly more forgiving AND slightly faster. She should definitely give it a try, if I was in the market I would try it first. The fact that I'm NOT in the market speaks highly of Strother products.


----------



## SX? (Aug 1, 2011)

ksp2089 said:


> You can check out my signature for the Allure to get an idea on speed. I'm thinking (according to some rough calculations)the Hope should be slightly more forgiving AND slightly faster. She should definitely give it a try, if I was in the market I would try it first. The fact that I'm NOT in the market speaks highly of Strother products.


Chris was shooting the Rush at the ATA......I interrupted him and the video link below was the result!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1G6wEMYLUoU

Jodie Carter (Reelshot Outddors) was shooting the Hope in the background.
I think the reaction in the video says it all.....(Jodie shot our Allure all year in 2011).
Frankly, from a comparison standpoint.....the SD cams on the Allure were very, very smooth but the hybrid design makes them "just a tad" stiffer.
The dual sync cams on the Hope will be an improvement but a very little bit of speed will be sacrificed.
The SD cams are nearly at the production release level.....and......"I know there are going to be a lot of very happy ladies out there!"
MPL


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm glad to see the Strother women's bow getting more much-deserved attention this year. I can't say enough good things about mine, I picked up one of the new women's bows at a shop last week (I won't mention names) and it felt like a kid's toy compared to my bow. The dealer apparently doesn't get many "serious" women in his shop and he was really selling the "pretty"  My husband and I got a good laugh out of it when we left.


----------



## captbrandon (Aug 30, 2006)

closer up video of Jodie Carter shooting the Hope. Absolutely IMPRESSIVE bow.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

Well we just have to wait till one arrives so she can try it 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewldcat (Dec 25, 2008)

My wife shot 3 does with the Allure this year setup at 24" draw and 37lbs. She loves it, but has her dreams affixed on a Hope in full Realtree AP. I figure it's partly my job to make her dreams come true.....


----------



## 2bwhnt (Dec 1, 2011)

I was wanting to look at the Hope for my wife. Does anyone know what the order time is on these? I just read on the Strother forum where they pushed back production on the Hope. I hope this isn't true. The forum date was from 2 months ago but it said production was pushed back to fall 2013. I hope it was a misprint.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Onewldcat said:


> My wife shot 3 does with the Allure this year setup at 24" draw and 37lbs. She loves it, but has her dreams affixed on a Hope in full Realtree AP. I figure it's partly my job to make her dreams come true.....


Congrats to your wife on her does. That's awesome. And it's great you're willing to support her habit. My husband felt the same way about buying me a bow--until he saw the price tag! Now we negotiate...LOL...
I really like the specs on the Hope, especially the slightly longer ATA than is found on most women's bows.


----------



## captbrandon (Aug 30, 2006)

2bwhnt said:


> I was wanting to look at the Hope for my wife. Does anyone know what the order time is on these? I just read on the Strother forum where they pushed back production on the Hope. I hope this isn't true. The forum date was from 2 months ago but it said production was pushed back to fall 2013. I hope it was a misprint.



That was a joke aimed at another poster....at the bottom of his post he said he was just kidding. Hopes are beginning to ship.


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

I talked to them last week and they said mid feb for shipment an msrp of 849...ouch.


----------



## captbrandon (Aug 30, 2006)

bawls said:


> I talked to them last week and they said mid feb for shipment an msrp of 849...ouch.


 There is NO compromise of technology or features on these bows. Intended for the women who want a bow equivalent to the mens flagship models.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

My dealer thinks he will have one around the middle of February 


Sent from William's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

